
Congressional Spending Problem in Easy to Understand Format - Cbasedlifeform
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.fr/2012/12/congressional-spending-problem-in-easy.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
Just look at the rate of increase between 2000 and 2012...

Military: 144% increase Homeland "Security": 359% increase General Services
Admin: 1363% (!) increase

All very good if you are on the receiving end (military-industrial complex,
government workers, bureaucrats)...

